# Proyecto USB



## N@CHO (Ene 26, 2007)

hola gente, queria saber si alguno de ustedes conoce una pagina o tiene en casa algun circuito que pueda utilizar para hacr mi propio Pen Drive. Lo que necesito es un micro que se conecte al USB, windows lo reconozca, y yo hago el programa para axeder a una memoria desde el microcontrolador.

Desde ya muchas gracias..
[/b]


----------



## Aristides (Ene 28, 2007)

Este chip posiblemente te sirva, además de la interfaz USB, ya tiene el micro incorporado:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=604-00051


----------



## marliog (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola, tengo algunos ejemplos de comunicacion usb 1.1 con Visual Basic y un PIC de microchip, apenas estoy leyendolos y lo que me gustaria saber es como puedo simular la comunicacion usb en Proteus (ISIS), pues no encuentro librerias para esto, hasta pronto...


----------



## esp_1 (Nov 6, 2007)

estoy haciendo el proyecto de final de carrera y me gustaria almacenar datos de un 18f4455 a un pendrive. he leído por los foros que no es posible ya que los pic sólo pueden funcionar como esclavos.estoy muy confundido. si alguien sabe cómo hacerlo me gustaría que me diera una luz en mi camino
gracias


----------

